
Cities, Ambition, Distortion - llimllib
http://www.byrneseyeview.com/byrnes_eye_view/cities_ambition_distortion.html
======
gaius
NYC is _not_ the centre of the world's financial system. There are more
American banks in London than there are in NYC, and London's FX volume
outstrips NYC's by a significant margin.

The factors he applies to NYC don't in my experience appear to affect London
(where I work) to the same extent, so that premise at least is flawed.

